# Zone maximizing travel



## winterskigirl (May 11, 2013)

It looks like the Texas Eagle from Chicago to San Antonio would be the longest single train to ride in one zone. Does anyone know of any other? And, which zone would you use 15,000 AGR points on and why?


----------



## Texan Eagle (May 11, 2013)

winterskigirl said:


> It looks like the Texas Eagle from Chicago to San Antonio would be the longest single train to ride in one zone. Does anyone know of any other? And, which zone would you use 15,000 AGR points on and why?


On a single seat ride, you can actually do further. #421 portion of Texas Eagle which gets attached to Sunset Limited at San Antonio will give you a one seat ride from Chicago to El Paso. *48 hrs 37 min, one zone!*

If you don't mind changing trains, you can do Wolf Point, MT to El Paso, TX in one zone in two different ways-

1) Wolf Point to Chicago (Builder), Chicago to El Paso (Eagle) - _central zone_

2) Wolf Point to Portland (Builder), Portland to Los Angeles (Starlight), Los Angeles to El Paso (Sunset) - _western zone_

This won't show up on the site but you can call Amtrak and ask if they will you offer this.


----------



## benale (May 11, 2013)

The Central Zone begins in Toledo, so you can do Toledo-Chicago-El Paso on a one zone reward. I was looking at Omaha to St. Paul.... the CZ to Sacramento, The CS to Portland and the EB to St.Paul. It's all one zone, even though you go through two. That's the routing when you punch in those city pairs. Five overnights! Can this be done, or is there a loophole?


----------



## Ispolkom (May 11, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> winterskigirl said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the Texas Eagle from Chicago to San Antonio would be the longest single train to ride in one zone. Does anyone know of any other? And, which zone would you use 15,000 AGR points on and why?
> ...


#1 only works if you're allowed a night in Chicago. I've never been able to get that.



benale said:


> I was looking at Omaha to St. Paul.... the CZ to Sacramento, The CS to Portland and the EB to St.Paul. It's all one zone, even though you go through two. That's the routing when you punch in those city pairs. Five overnights! Can this be done, or is there a loophole?


You can usually book that trip, but it's hard to say in advance how many zones a particular agent will charge for the trip. I did Houston-LA-Portland-St. Paul in January as a one-zone trip (made even longer by an eight-hour delay), but other agents had quoted two zones, and I think one had said it was a three-zone trip. No one allowed the more sensible Houston-New Orleans-Chicago-St. Paul routing, because of the overnight in New Orleans.

Any answer you get is in effect only for as long as you are talking to that agent. It's subject to change without notice. You can even call AGR and talk to a supervisor and be told exactly and precisely what the rules are, and it doesn't matter, because the next agent you talk to can say something completely different.

It's all rather indeterminant, which makes it much more interesting to me.


----------



## Shortline (May 12, 2013)

The Eagle from El Paso to CHI is probably the longest one zone single train trip , but not sure. One of our favorites is Oklahoma City to New Orleans via Chicago. 2 nights, broken with a nice Chicago layover long enough to do some things. And at only 25,000 per bedroom each way, it's a bargain in my view. Our upcoming one, we splurged and got the combined 2 room "suite" for the 3 of us. It will be a change from my usual Roomette for sure!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 13, 2013)

winterskigirl said:


> It looks like the Texas Eagle from Chicago to San Antonio would be the longest single train to ride in one zone. Does anyone know of any other? And, which zone would you use 15,000 AGR points on and why?


Since it's already been mentioned that CHI-ELP is the Longest One Zone/One Train Award Trip(15,000 Points for a Roomette), I think the Best One Zone Award would be ELP- LAX on the SL/TE #1-#421- LAX-PDX on the Coast Starlight#14--PDX-WLP on the Empire Builder#28.(15,000 Points for a Roomette) This is Bookable as a One Zone AGR Award Trip Anytime Rooms are Available Except on BlackOut Days! All the Others discussed in this Thread are Maybe/Perhaps/ It Depends etc. and are Subject to an Increase in Points Charged without Notice!

**Disclaimer- I'm one of those who was Fortunate Enough to get the the Old Slidell and Columbus Loophole Trips as One Zone Awards before Amtrak Tightned Up on Long Award Trips!


----------



## ray828 (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if you could go from Chicago to Atlanta via San Antonio and New Orleans for a one zone reward? If so, you would be able to ride the Eagle, Sunset Limited, and Crescent with a nice layover in New Orleans.


----------



## Ispolkom (May 14, 2013)

ray828 said:


> Does anyone know if you could go from Chicago to Atlanta via San Antonio and New Orleans for a one zone reward? If so, you would be able to ride the Eagle, Sunset Limited, and Crescent with a *nice layover *in New Orleans.


Most people have difficulty convincing AGR agents to book trips with layovers. I have never succeeded in doing it. In general, if you can't get the itinerary to appear on amtrak.com, most agents won't book it for you.


----------



## VentureForth (May 14, 2013)

I think my next bucket list trip will be from Miami to Boston. One train from Miami to NYP, a 3 hour layover, and a regional to BOS. Compared to the El Paso - Chicago route, get this: MIA- BOS = 30 hours on the train, 33 hours total time. Length is 1845 miles. CHI-ELP is 48 hours, all on the train, but is only 65 miles longer. Thats 15 more hours of some slow riding. There IS a thrill going 110 MPH or higher in a Viewliner on the NEC.

It looks like you can actually book a one-zone trip from Miami to Portland, ME. Silver Star from MIA to NYP, Regional to Back Bay, self transfer to BON, and the Downeaster to POR. When you take the Star, you're up to 40 hours on the train, and a full 48 hours of total travel time. But hey - just a regular coach ticket is only $160.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 14, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> I think my next bucket list trip will be from Miami to Boston. One train from Miami to NYP, a 3 hour layover, and a regional to BOS. Compared to the El Paso - Chicago route, get this: MIA- BOS = 30 hours on the train, 33 hours total time. Length is 1845 miles. CHI-ELP is 48 hours, all on the train, but is only 65 miles longer. Thats 15 more hours of some slow riding. There IS a thrill going 110 MPH or higher in a Viewliner on the NEC.
> It looks like you can actually book a one-zone trip from Miami to Portland, ME. Silver Star from MIA to NYP, Regional to Back Bay, self transfer to BON, and the Downeaster to POR. When you take the Star, you're up to 40 hours on the train, and a full 48 hours of total travel time. But hey - just a regular coach ticket is only $160.


Actually you can go all the way to Brunswick now on the DE and the Reason for the Longer time on the CHI-ELP Route is the Layover from 10PM-3AM in SAS where the Cutout Sleeper and Coach from #421 is hooked to the Back of #1 when it arrives from NOL! (Old Saying: "Sun iz Riz, and Sun iz Set and Here were Iz in Texas Yet!" :help: )

Dave and I rode on One Zone Awards on the Silvers and Downeaster PHL-MIA (actually Deerfield Beach) and MIA(Hollywood) to Portland last year after NTD in PHL ! Best SCAs on Amtrak and the Florida Princes' Home Trains! ^_^


----------



## crescent2 (May 14, 2013)

Ispolkom said:


> ray828 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if you could go from Chicago to Atlanta via San Antonio and New Orleans for a one zone reward? If so, you would be able to ride the Eagle, Sunset Limited, and Crescent with a *nice layover *in New Orleans.
> ...


Also, from what I've been told, it must appear on amtrak.com without using the "multicity" option.


----------



## Ispolkom (May 14, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> I think my next bucket list trip will be from Miami to Boston. One train from Miami to NYP, a 3 hour layover, and a regional to BOS. Compared to the El Paso - Chicago route, get this: MIA- BOS = 30 hours on the train, 33 hours total time. Length is 1845 miles. CHI-ELP is 48 hours, all on the train, but is only 65 miles longer. Thats 15 more hours of some slow riding. There IS a thrill going 110 MPH or higher in a Viewliner on the NEC.


But now you're taking more than one train. If you want it that way, Hammond-Chicago-El Paso is two trains for 2825 miles. El Paso-LA-Portland-Wolf Point is three trains for 3065 miles. Plus, you can book either trip all in sleeper. No coach riding like on the Miami-Boston (or Brunswick, if you prefer).


----------



## AG1 (May 15, 2013)

crescent2 said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > ray828 said:
> ...


I used multi-city options for AGR in 2012 at least.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 15, 2013)

This is a 2 zone trip I've been thinking about doing round trip.

STP-WAS-CHI-ELP , then same day turn around departure ELP-CHI-WAS-STP.

40 k points for roomette on an 8 day ride!

A tight squeeze on the turn around, but could lay over in ELP for a night depending on the days of travel!


----------



## winterskigirl (May 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I've got a better idea now of how to maximize the one zone I want to do


----------

